# Superdrol vs Anadrol



## buddyrocks (Feb 1, 2013)

How do these two compare?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2013)

For strength and size anadrol is the shit! Problem is a little while after you take it, most if not all that strength and size are gone


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

Superdrol is stronger and doesn't cause water retention, however, it is more toxic on your body. Anadrol is toxic too, but not to the degree of SD.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bump with alpha said.. I do like superdrol quite a bit myself.. But after 3 weeks I have to hop off it, makes me so lethargic


----------



## blergs. (Feb 1, 2013)

I would pick SD


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 1, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Superdrol is stronger and doesn't cause water retention, however, it is more toxic on your body. Anadrol is toxic too, but not to the degree of SD.




Correct.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

I am a huge fan of anadrol. All my lifts go up 50 plus lbs in a week or two if you get good drol. I love to take it with dbol as well. I got past 210 on drol and I have a small frame. 210 for me is huge.


----------



## buddyrocks (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Correct.



I learned that from you actually


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 1, 2013)

superdrol hands douwn any other answer is just wroung.superdrol is really better and stronger than tren but you can not take it long enough to get the same results as you can with injectables.but all sd does is make you stupid stroung,hard, cutt,put on size while loosing fat all in like 2 or 3 weeks thats all.but if you want to look good all the time not just for 4 weeks you need to be using reall cycles incjectables for  long periods of time.


----------



## buddyrocks (Feb 1, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> superdrol hands douwn any other answer is just wroung.superdrol is really better and stronger than tren but you can not take it long enough to get the same results as you can with injectables.but all sd does is make you stupid stroung,hard, cutt,put on size while loosing fat all in like 2 or 3 weeks thats all.but if you want to look good all the time not just for 4 weeks you need to be using reall cycles incjectables for  long periods of time.



Might be a shorter kick start then I planned, but excited to try it.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 1, 2013)

I've never looked better, leaner, more vascular and full than at the end of 4 weeks of superdrol. Finished last 2 at 30mg ed, only sides were emotional really. Results were worth it though I was kinda pissy and ready to stop by the end


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't even last 3 weeks on SD. I got a bloody nose while at work that bled for 5 minutes. I had never had a bloody nose once in my entire life prior to that. That was the last straw for me


----------



## james-27 (Feb 1, 2013)

hands down sd is the shit!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 1, 2013)

where can we find the original sd


----------



## gamma (Feb 2, 2013)

Naps ^


----------



## buddyrocks (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine is Ironmags Metha-Drol Extreme. I have a nice stock pile of it.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

gamma said:


> Naps ^



Have you used their SD? Is it legit?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 3, 2013)

buddyrocks said:


> Mine is Ironmags Metha-Drol Extreme. I have a nice stock pile of it.




jelly


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a shit load of methadrol extreme. It makes me so tired though I'm back to dbol


----------



## rage racing (Feb 3, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I have a shit load of methadrol extreme. It makes me so tired though I'm back to dbol



Same here. I bought a bunch of MDExtreme and SDMZ before they changed the formula. SD works geat but all I wanna do is sleep.


----------



## gamma (Feb 3, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Have you used their SD? Is it legit?



No I haven't use their SD I just know they offer it .


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 4, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> where can we find the original sd




Black Stone Labs makes "Methadrol Extreme", which contains 10 mg of SD and 15 mg of Dimethazine (2 SD molecules bound together) per pill!  Not only does it contain the highest mg count per oill on the market, but all the raw materilas are lab tested for both purity and potency.  When it comes to a drug like SD, it does not make any SENSE to buy it from UGL, as UGL's do not perform any purity or potency tests on this stuff, whereas with Methadrol Extreme, it is 100% gauarateed to contain exactly what the label says.  Additionally, Methadrol has been used by 1,000's of people and not a single one of them ( to my knowledge) has ever claimed that this stuff was anything other than what the label claimed.


----------



## PGH412 (Feb 4, 2013)

superdrol is alot harder on your liver then anadrol.


----------



## buddyrocks (Feb 4, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I have a shit load of methadrol extreme. It makes me so tired though I'm back to dbol



Yeah my friends hate the sleepiness and fatigue they get from Metha-Drol, but they all love how fast it works.


----------

